# '00 Dodge Dakota exhaust leak...



## cableguy256 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a question for everyone... my dodge sprung an exhaust leak last week and just got a chance to climb under it today.. i figured it was the gasket between the manifold and down pipe (x-over pipe).. well, as my luck would have it, it's actually where the manifold bolts up to the block. Now I've done a lot of mechanical work in my time but never had to change the gasket between mani and block... at least not while the engine is still installed in the truck... just wondering how big of a mess I'm gonna get myself into when I tear into this thing. It's a '00 dodge dak. 4x4 with the 4.7l 289ci. Any pointers or things I need to watch out for?


----------



## Torin (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a leak on my old Ford Ranger, closer inspection showed it was the exhaust manifold. I hope yours is just the gasket.


----------



## Racing2Fast (Nov 24, 2011)

cableguy256 said:


> I have a question for everyone... my dodge sprung an exhaust leak last week and just got a chance to climb under it today.. i figured it was the gasket between the manifold and down pipe (x-over pipe).. well, as my luck would have it, it's actually where the manifold bolts up to the block. Now I've done a lot of mechanical work in my time but never had to change the gasket between mani and block... at least not while the engine is still installed in the truck parts... just wondering how big of a mess I'm gonna get myself into when I tear into this thing. It's a '00 dodge dak. 4x4 with the 4.7l 289ci. Any pointers or things I need to watch out for?



oh damn it i am also suffering from this one. i wish it is only the gasket because that will be an easy replacement and not a pain in the arse to do. but if that is the exhaust manifold i think it i dont have a choice but to visit my dealer or find an independent mechanic. :bang:


----------



## Racing2Fast (Nov 25, 2011)

anyway what is the best gasket to buy for our truck? or just buy some gaskets from our dealer which is a bit expensive? any alternative?


----------



## bluestripes (Dec 9, 2011)

Racing2Fast said:


> anyway what is the best gasket to buy for our truck? or just buy some gaskets from our dealer which is a bit expensive? any alternative?



On my 99 with the 6 cylinder in i just left the gsket out. No problems so far that was over a year ago. Took the front wheel and inner fender out and everything was right there. :smile2: 

Good luck hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Sal C (Dec 27, 2011)

Racing2Fast said:


> anyway what is the best gasket to buy for our truck? or just buy some gaskets from our dealer which is a bit expensive? any alternative?



What ever's cheap. Dont drive it with a manifold leak since it may burn a valve or head gasket.

Watch for broken studs when removing the manifolds.


----------

